# ProTouch Groundscapes LLC Winter Division



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Had a productive day. Installed the 7000lb springs in my f350. Gave each truck a quick bath then decided to snap some pics.

Background: We are a family owned landscape/Construction company operated by me, Daniel (boss), my brother Alex and my father. My dad has been in the construction business for along time, plowing for over 30yrs and has his own construction company. His specialty is masonry-brick/block and stone but he does general contracting as well. The landscape and maintenance side of the biz was started by me back in high school and now is ran by my brother and I. I am in college getting my Accounting degree as well as a minor in Entrepreneurship. I plan to go to law school and get a dual MBA and Jurisdoctorate degree. I want to keep this biz going, I like being my own boss and the income is good as well.

I use the 2009 F350 Powerstroke Lariat as my daily driver and plow rig.

Alex drives the 2002 2500HD 6.0L as a daily driver and maintenance truck but plows with the 1998 C3500 5.7L Dump. My father plows with the 2500HD(easier to use, lol) but uses a work van and sometimes the dump for his regular construction work.

Our nicknames: Dan= Boss Man, Alex= Snow Slayer and my Dad is "Ol' Man Winter"

Not pictured- ASV RC100

Ford F350- Boss 9' 2" V
Chevy 2500HD- Meyer C8
Chevy C3500- Blizzard 810PP


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1 out of 3 trucks looks good!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Leopard Print toolbox- done by my brother. the original coating was peeling and looked old










CB and Lightbar controller mounting:










One switch turns on the floodlights mounted on the backrack, the other is just an extra for later use.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

She pushes well for being 11 yrs old and 2 wheel drive. We throw about 2 tons of stone 57 gravel up against the back gate for traction/ballast.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

My rig: 09 F350 Crew Cab, Long bed, Lariat, Powerstroke 4x4


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

and heres a vid showing the drop with the new springs installed:


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks Grandview, not hard to guess which one your talking about lol


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice Like the differant types of plows


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Do you have your stock exhaust on the '09? I sure do like that truck, wouldnt mind having one.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Too bad the V should be on the Chevy. J/K 
Nice rigs. They all look good to me. Good luck this year.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks good. hey is that mount for the meyer on the chevy hard to take on and off? I am looking at buying a used meyer mdII with the e60?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

all u need is a fisher and a western and then u would be a politically correct plow guy


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

When are you looking in getting one. Its actually not a bad system. It lets you have the option of having the lights left on the truck or taking the lights and plow off completly.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> all u need is a fisher and a western and then u would be a politically correct plow guy


lol, let me know if you need any opinions on the plows! my dad ran meyer for a long time, they are cheap and abundant here since they are made locally. we wanted a big plow for the chevy so we went with a blizzard on that. so when we got the 350 i wanted something that was made with better "quality".



> Do you have your stock exhaust on the '09? I sure do like that truck, wouldnt mind having one.


ya the 09 has the stock exhaust, the tabs/slots are to allow ambient air to mix in and cool the exhaust down since during regen you'll see 1500*+ temps

thanks for all the compliments guys.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Yea im familiar with the stock exhaust on fords. Yours just sounded good in the video lol. Sounded louder than the couple ive test drove. How many miles are you up to? any problems?


----------



## Black01Z (Dec 27, 2008)

I like your trucks! I am not familiar with the blizzards but WOW tha 810 is huge!!! The pic just puts it in perspective for me. I can only imagine a 8611wesport


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

nice ford!!!


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice looking fleet. Any particular reason you haven't stayed loyal to one plow brand? I am a boss operator and fan myself, but the whole fleet looks nice. I agree with Quality_SR, that boss should be on the 2500HD.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

so the springs you changed are for??


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

were in cleveland do you work, im based outta strongsville but im much younger and smaller operation


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice trucks well 2 outta of 3 of them anyways


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> Yea im familiar with the stock exhaust on fords. Yours just sounded good in the video lol. Sounded louder than the couple ive test drove. How many miles are you up to? any problems?


We bought the truck at the end of last November so ive put about 25K miles on it this year. I havent had any problems yet. A recall notice for replacement injector o-rings was the only major mechanical issue. I just brought it in and they changed them out. My trailer wiring harness by the hitch had a fault in it so they just changed the whole unit and now it works. Thats about the extent, oh and I had a paint issue by the rear passenger window seal. I saw the paint flaked so I took it in right away and they actually did a really good job blending it in. Our Chevy had the exact same issue on the driver side and now has turned into a big rust spot which we had to primer.



> I like your trucks! I am not familiar with the blizzards but WOW tha 810 is huge!!! The pic just puts it in perspective for me. I can only imagine a 8611


thank you! when we get a bigger dump (550 size) there will be blizzard 8611s hanging off of them.



> so the springs you changed are for??


stock springs were 6000lb capacity, the highest you can get. 450 & 550's have optional 7000lb axles and springs. so i just ordered those springs and swapped em out. I wanted more clearance on the corners of the plow when i have it in V mode b/c some of the roads i have to travel down are really bad and the corners will touch pavement during travel. I gained almost 1.5" of height.



> were in cleveland do you work, im based outta strongsville but im much younger and smaller operation


we are out of seven hills, servicing maple heights, independence, seven hills, parma, parma heights and north royalton.



> Nice looking fleet. Any particular reason you haven't stayed loyal to one plow brand? I am a boss operator and fan myself, but the whole fleet looks nice. I agree with Quality_SR, that boss should be on the 2500HD.


My father ran meyer since he started. Around here they are cheap and you can get parts everywhere since they are manufactured locally. I have not been impressed by their quality but they get the job done (when working properly lol). He always just used one truck so when my brother and I started our company and expanded our operations we put a plow on our dump which we had but never used to plow. I definitely did not want a meyer on the Dump which was the next truck to get a plow. We wanted something large so we went with Blizzard. We expanded further so when we bought my truck last year I wanted something that would look good as well as perform so thats why we went with Boss, which I believe has the best quality of the bunch. The blizzard is the most productive of the bunch but we have had issues with it as well, cracked welds, electrical problems, king pin issues, etc... We will be sticking with Boss and Blizzard plows from now on. The bigger heavier trucks will be running blizzards and boss blades will be on most of the pickups.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Real nice trucks there bud! Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;880508 said:


> stock springs were 6000lb capacity, the highest you can get. 450 & 550's have optional 7000lb axles and springs. so i just ordered those springs and swapped em out. I wanted more clearance on the corners of the plow when i have it in V mode b/c some of the roads i have to travel down are really bad and the corners will touch pavement during travel. I gained almost 1.5" of height.
> .


yea i do agree, the plow does the same on are truck....We just put it in strait position


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, those 7k springs make a big difference.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

yep the springs are really nice, i know i must be crazy b/c i swear it seems to ride smoother now!


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

does your front end sit any higher without the plow?


----------

